# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل

## 3aaa

سلام گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل و میشه بعد عید برد پلیس به اضافه ده ؟ مشکلی پیش نمی اد

----------


## Dmz.official

برای معافیت تحصیلی می خوای دیگه ؟  :Yahoo (4): 
من موقعی که رفتم گفت 18 روز وقت داره (البته من چند روز هم دیر رفتم) ولی یه سری از دوستام هم دو سه ماه بعد از تولد رفتن دنبال معافیت و مشکلی هم پیش نیومد ...
ولی این جور کارها رو عقب ننداز یه کپی از کارنامه و یه درخواست و گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل (که این 2 تا رو مدرسه میده) با یه عکس ببر یه روز صبح و کارو تموم کن .خیلی هم دوندگی نداره ...
به ما که می گفتن سریع برید  :Yahoo (4): 
اگر هم مشکلی داری که نمیتونی بری برو همون پلیس +10 از خودشون بپرش راهنماییت میکنن

----------

